# ~The Bunnies of Bo's House~ Bo, Clover and Tony ~ Combined~



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 20, 2007)

*These aren't the best quality but here is our new little girl, Heidi. She's a golden Palomino.*

*




*

*



*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 20, 2007)

A Pal?:shock:*chants*More, more, more!:biggrin2:

:inlove:


----------



## Penna (Aug 20, 2007)

She's darling! 

How old is she?


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Bo B Bunny!

I moved your thread into the Bunny Blogs section so you can continue to post pictures and stories about your bunnies!

--Dawn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks! Dawn. I wasn't sure where to put it since I haven't really been on much for a long time.

I love my little Pal girl. I am not sure how old she is exactly - we'll find out soon but I Think it's about 8 weeks. She's very little - but big compared to my full grown babies! She's about the size of my cottontail but she has a fuller hip and butt area where Clover is long and sleek. 

I'll get some better photos of her soon. She's such a lover! Bo has always been one to love getting his head rubbed, groomed, etc., but she literally lays in a flop even if we open her cage and just waits for us to pet her. She also pushes her head towards me if I kiss her on the nose! She lets me rub her chin too! :shock:Bo will bite me if I try that! 

She's going to be so spoiled!!! :biggrin2:

bunnies rule - your avatar looks like my Bo bunny. He's rotten too!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> bunnies rule - your avatar looks like my Bo bunny. He's rotten too!



He he, thanks that is my Ruby (leaning ona squashed Millie).

Got any pictures of Bo?:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 21, 2007)

OMG! there's a bunny under him!? :shock2:



:hbunnysmell:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 22, 2007)

Under her.Yep, poor Millie! he he 

Aww look at little Bo! You're right he looks just like my girlies!:adorable:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 22, 2007)

Ooops sorry, HER! I always _think_ castor mini-rex are boys for some reason. LOL!


----------



## binkies (Aug 22, 2007)

Tee hee, that is smooshed!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 23, 2007)

Aw, Bo is such a cutie!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2007)

YAY! I am soooo pleased you started a blog - means we get to see more of Bo and your other babies 

Heidi is just gorgeous. I so love Pals, ever since seeing Elf, Bub and Tank. Looks like she is going to be one snuggle bun

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 25, 2007)

I fell in love with Elf and that's when I started wanting a Palomino. 

Heidi's spoiled already! She flattens out near my feet if she wants some love.... she just lays there waiting. :inlove:Mommy! Pet me please!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 30, 2007)

I cannot believe how much this little girl eats! It must be because she's growing and maybe they didn't get free pellets when they were at the breeders.

I have given babies free range on pellets but I can't keep Heidi in pellets most of the time. She's getting about 1/2 cup per day and I thought for a baby her size, that was plenty! Maybe not? She also gets hay but doesn't eat it unless there's nothing else to eat.

She has nice big fluffy poops and drinks well. You'd think she'd been starved by the way she goes for the pellets tho.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 6, 2007)

Heidi loves to play in boxes! She's becoming more and more of a character each day!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2007)

She is just a sweetheart . Is it me, or does she look a whole lot bigger in that picture :shock:!

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 6, 2007)

I had the camera down with her but she is growing A LOT! I mean it's almost crazy how much she changes in just a day or two! :shock:

That box was a case of bubble wrap envelopes - They were 8 1/2 x 11 inches so that gives you an idea of her size.

She's all flopped out in there on the hardwood floor.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I should post a photo or two of Cloverbunny. She's so sweet but doesn't want touched. She has a bad leg, but gets around quite well - it's a hard thing to catch her if she gets out of the Xpen. We hook her cage in the end so she can go in and out and feel safe - she's a silly girl. I can't believe my little tiny baby bunny that I got the day after Easter, actually made it and is this big! 






She was tiny when she came to live with us.






Her leg was injured when she came to me. My sister's dog had gotten her. She healed and did very well - and one day this big abcess down the back of her leg broke loose. We hadn't known it was there until then and she just healed from where I kept the wound inside her leg clean and took care of her. It still amazes me that she lived.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 7, 2007)

She wasn't full grown here - only about3 mos old I think






She's a little bit bigger when I hold her in my hands - it took someone else to hold her bottom here LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 7, 2007)

So those are the bunnies and we have more animals - this is the list and I'll add some morephotos later hopefully.

Clover, Bo and Heidi - the bunnies

Sydney - australian shephard



KC - mixed dog






Tank - the crazy, drooling, part-maincoon cat.



Casper- the pied Dove






Layla, Tamika, and Montel - the Suffolk lambs.

Dakota - Chestnut colored Quarter Horse






Pokie - Red Dun Quarter Horse.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2007)

You have quite the assorted collection there .

I think it's wonderful how well Clover has done - she certainly is one lucky bunny. Are any of the buns bonded?

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks 

I need to find some of the other photos. Pokie is a really pretty girl.

No the buns aren't bonded yet. Bo and Clover will play, but they also fight. Not bad - just a little slap here and there. Clover thinks he's funny! She'll smack him and then binky away like it's a game. Bo gets so mad! 

I wanted to bond them completely but I'm afraid her leg would be an issue. I'd love to bond Heidi with Bo, but she's going to go outside and be a show bunny - at least for awhile!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is Bo today after his butt-bath. He is looking at me in fear that I will pick him up again - notice how molty he is? and don't notice how chunky he is! He's not really all that overweight - just furry and lost weight so he's kinda out of shape LOL!







Then he realized I wouldn't bother him anymore and decided to try to rid himself of that nasty wet stuff that ruined his fur! 






Since Heidi has been so hungry, I went out and got her one of the bigger bowls I like to use - she likes it too! *"Thank you, Lord,so much for this new bowl that can hold more of those yummy things at a time......."*






and She made sure no one was going to get near it.......


----------



## Pipp (Sep 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

Doesn't she look as if she's praying before dinner?

"Bless these pwellets, which I am about to inhale...."


----------



## Pipp (Sep 14, 2007)

Such a devout little bunny, worshipping her food... :biggrin2:

I always loved Bo, and when I ended up with Dill, that went up 10-fold knowing the joys of mini-rexdom!

I can just see him and Clover! I've been told that mini-rexes are hard to bond to other rabbits, and I really see that withDill. He has no idea he's a rabbit, so when he sees another one, he just goes, "Oh cool, a rabbit! Hey sas, what's for lunch?'

When Sherry was pursuing him,he just couldn't be bothered.It was like he'd put up with that 'pet bunny' hanging for awhile,until shegotin his way, then it was, that d**m rabbit!' and he'd shoo her off with a nip. (Until he decided he actually liked having a littlefurry slave of his own). 

And hey girlfriend, you really need to get with the camera action.  



sas  pipp :bunnydance:dill:bunnyheartsherry:brown-bunny darry :bunny19and radar :bunny16... and lisa :happybunnyeaches :happybunny:and jordan :happybunny:the fosters.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 14, 2007)

PS: We have to find Rabbitgirl and show her the Pal

PPS: I called Dill 'Bo' yesterday. :biggrin2:

PPPS: Is that dove drunk?

sas


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 14, 2007)

Aww, those Heidi praying pics are priceless .

I wonder if Rexes thinking they're not rabbits is a Rex trait - when I had Fudge, she definately thought she was a little human 

Jan


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 14, 2007)

awe soooo precious


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I thought I should update this file - not so much photos but just how things are going.

Bo - he's over his illness and has been leaving more poos in his litterbox than I think he ever did! I think his diet is really helping. I cut out a lot of treats and just added more hay and less pellets.

Cloverbunny - she's still just being hateful a lot of the time. I think it's her age and that she smells Heidi around. She has gotten out and played a little with Bo again. For awhile they just fought all the time.

Heidi - Oh, Heidi....... what a goofy girl! She's nervous about being picked up but snuggles under my chin once I get her..... well she gets her nose under my chin LOL! 

Heidi is still growing - eating less - thank you to the person who suggested a bigger dish - she doesn't seem to binge eat now. 

Heidi HIDES all the time. She is currently inside a box I turned over and cut a door into. She's been there for about an hour. This is a new toy and awesome apparently! 

Heidi claims me. I get my nose, chin, glasses, shoulders, face, hands, - anything - chinned by her. She has a funny way to chin compared to Bo and Clover.... she sorta uses her jaw/cheek. Bo and clover rub their chin and under chin all over stuff.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, my son brought Heidi out and I thought I'd get a couple of pictures of her before we put her in the xpen to play.

She looks so pretty in a couple of them! She is growing and they should show you about how big she is. She has the fluffiest tummy!
















I love this one!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

and here are a couple of her with my daughter...... she loves to tickle us with her whiskers.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2007)

:inlove:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 1, 2007)

She is so cute!! And quiet big already ahaha!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks  She's becoming so sweet! She loves to snuggle under your neck!

She's doing SO well with her litterbox! and we just love her to pieces.

Tomorrow = Bo photos! lol.


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Im in love!






I wonder if Clover wont bond with Bo bc he's domestic? Like if shes just too wild for him or something? I know my friend who does rehabbing doesnt have any bonded cottons (but she does have a lot of single ones) and I wonder if theres anything to that...

How about bonding Bo and Heidi? They would be sooo cute!

More pics please :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 3, 2007)

I love that picture of her! She just looks so innocent! LOL!

You know, I think that Bo and Clover would bond very easily if I worked at it. Could be they might not tho. They do play together - and fuss, but usually it's not bad.

Eventually, I would love to bond Bo to Heidi - but since she's going to be shown, I don't want to - she needs to be outside to get used to the temps. She also will be around other bunnies so I don't want to bring home something to him.

After we see how she does - then I Will make a decision as to bringing her inside again for next winter or whatever............ :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought I'd start new blogs for the three bunnies since we've learned of the gender fairy's visit to Heidi last night.

So, here's a little about Cloverbunny. She was found the day after Easter 2006. My sister's dog had grabbed her and punctured her leg. I didn't think she'd make it but I brought her home and nursed her to health. She's still a bit wild and I know she'll always be.

She has a bad leg that doesn't really stop her from much. She can fight with Bo if she wants to, binkies like a mad bunny, and flops comfortably on her right side (left leg is bad).

Today she was a bit nervous with us (she always is but even more so today) because yesterday was nail clipping day and check Cloverbunny all over and pluck the hairs she can't get to. You can see where she has new hair on her back legs and I plucked a TON of loose hair off there. Her nose is chopped off a bit in this picture but it's so good at showing her defensive stance! She's never offered to bite, but has threatened to spray us! 

_"I am mean and wild and there is NO TOUCHING THE CWOVABUNNY!"_


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2007)

More pictures of her leaseplease:! She is lovely :biggrin2:!


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 8, 2007)

Aww! :biggrin2: She's so....so....nfihi8w9nsdbakblb8qn C-U-T-E :inlove:

More pictures! I must see more Cloverbunny! :bunnyheart


~Diana and Butter


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

The bunny formerly known as *HEIDI* is now our boy *TONY. *

We were told that Tony was a girl when we got him this past August. The breeder sexed him and for all this time we've called him Heidi. It's been a hard decision but we've chosen Tony. It works for all of us and he's already responding to it. He's such a little devil but looks so innocent!












See his pretty pouty lips?!


----------



## Haley (Oct 8, 2007)

awwI love the name Tony. Very cute!


----------



## myLoki (Oct 8, 2007)

My nickname is Tony so I LIKE IT! :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome!

It's not a name I normally would use, but it's good for him and for the kids since they agree.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 8, 2007)

Awwww, I bet little Tony loves his new name.

He's such a handsome fellow.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 8, 2007)

He is so adorable.

I love the name Tony :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

He has the strangest molt lines on his face - well strange to us.

It's almost like someone came along and chopped the ends of the new hair off evenly. That's how his new hairs on his back are as well! 

Bo molts in strips and Clover molts in clumps..... LOL


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 8, 2007)

my tony in a box says hello to your tony in a box!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Awww Tonys are cool and know how to have fun!! Boxes ROCK!


----------



## Emmaline (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Tony! I think you're cute! I'm cute, too...at least that's what the humans here keep saying. They also say I'm naughty...whatever that means?!? Are you naughty? Maybe cute and naughty go together.

Well, I just wanted to congratulate you on finding out that you're a boy. I guess now your humans will make you into not-a-boy. That's what our humans are going to do to Captain Snow later this week.

Your bunnyfriend,

Emmaline


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Nope! Tony gets to go to shows! so he can't have the "not-a" surgery yet!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Bo is the first bunny I've had since I was a little kid. I don't remember much about that bunny tho - I was too little.

Bo is very sweet most of the time but he's got his nose bent right now because of Tony, our baby Palomino buck. So he's been a little nippy with me and the kids.

He's been fighting some tummy troubles so we have been very happy that he's getting through that and we have plenty of poos!

Here's a few pictures of Bo - he's molting HORRIBLY right now. I brush him well when he is blowing his coat because he has so much hair that I know he'd be so sick from it. He also loves his head brushed and when he molts - the area goes bald right after the new hair and before the next group.... 

Last night we were laughing cause he has these weird molt lines on his side and they seemed to spell out TV. Think he's trying to tell me something? lol.

He's also been a brat about throwing poos all over and not in the litterbox when he's out playing. He's excellent in his cage, but outside of it he's notorious for decorations!

What Poos?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

If I close my eyes, maybe she won't see it!







RAISENS! I tell you - they are just raisens!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Bo and Clover when she was only 3 mos old.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 9, 2007)

aw bo is such a cutie!! my buns do the whole 'what are you talking about, i didn't poo' thing too! lol :bunnybutt:


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2007)

aww I love his white belly! Adorable!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

Bo is gorgeous, I think I can see the V on his side in one of those pictures, how cute is that?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! His hair is SO uneven all over at the moment. His tummy is trying to molt and he won't let me near him to brush it. 

It's funny too cause he has such a tummy and his back - has no fat on it.

He's shaped like me! :shock:

He really likes to watch TV too. That's what makes it funnier!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

I just adore Bo, can I have him? I love the Rex's, yes I do.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Right about now, I would consider it! :XHe's just been biting us to get his way now! It's like he figured it all out!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Hee hee, buns are not dumb, are they?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm trying to combine my blogs - it's not going like I had planned.... they're all sorta mixed up so I'll just leave them as they are and go from here... after I add the CLOVERBUNNY.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Alrighty then! Now we shall go from here.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, my little Bo is proving to be more intelligent than some humans by placing stacking cups inside each other! I love him regardless tho!



Today I was suprised when Tony started circling me, my hand, anything about me! He's in love with Mommy!!!!!!!!! ...... yep, those hormones came right along with his tiny danglies.


----------



## Jenson (Oct 18, 2007)

I love your bunnies! Bo is really handsome, Clover is the sweetest little thing ever (I can't believe how tiny she was!) and Tony, well...:inlove:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

I posted your bunnies on my picture bloggy thing 

Bo and Clover


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

I finally got a digicam. It's not the best and this is my very first video so please be kind LOL! Ignore the floor mess - I have pigs for children. Tony was in the small pen for his own safety!! LOL! He loves to binky!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I posted your bunnies on my picture bloggy thing
> 
> Bo and Clover



Thanks! You are awesome! My babies love you for it also!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

No one looked at my video?!?! :bawl:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

I just did


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so worried about Bo today since he's got this little bump. It might only be a little scar but it's my baby!!! 

We let him play a long time today and it was so cute! he was worn out! Lexi said he wasn't acting right - I said "yeah, he's TIRED!" He loves the attention he gets. He snuggled in a blankie with her for a long time and then with me! I could hold him all day! but he had to potty. He always lets me know!

Clover was out also and I was sitting on the floor sorting socks - she actually came up to me like 6 inches away today!! that's the closest she's ever come like that!

Lexi had the craisen bag out and was bombarded by bunnies She didn't know that Bo would literally crawl up her if she was on the floor with a craisen bag LOL! We don't give them a ton of them so we don't usually have them out while they are out playing.

I love my little bunners...


----------



## Roxie (Dec 5, 2007)

How are the bunners doing?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)

They're awesome! Thanks for asking!

Bo's hair is almost all grown back in. It needs to get longer but it was really a weird molt I'm guessing. He's lost weight and seems to feel better. Clover is her normal, evil-glaring little self as always, and Tony is big goofy Tony!


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 17, 2007)

i <3 tha cwovabunneh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, Lexi took some time to play dress up with Tony. The poor guy puts up with a lot..... he'll probably be happy to go to the fair this summer - to get a break from being a baby doll!! LOL! 

_*I really needed my beauty sleep - was it necessary to get me up?*_







_*You need to find yourself an asterex! I don't want curls!
*_





*MOMMY! Save me!!!!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2007)

And those of you who have read about Bo and the "closed vent hovering" he's been doing - to keep his bottom warm...... here's a photo. He's sitting there, warm butt, flopped after this. The pictures will be posted later if I can clean them up. I took them with my cell phone and they aren't very good.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 30, 2007)

Bo's molting again! I I found a patch of new fur under some dry looking stuff that fell out if I barely ran my fingers over it. His head is all new hair coming in also. He had hair falling out all over! 

I swear he's never going to stop! I think it's the weather but I'm worried that it's the change in temps from day to night. It's only about 8 degrees but he seems cold at night.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 30, 2007)

I so know the feeling! Snuff has been going since like June and currently has a molt line around his sides. Geez, will it ever end?:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 30, 2007)

Really? I felt like I was going to have to take him back to the vet! We've already been once and they found nothing. 

Clover molts but doesn't lose in random places. She starts at her head and butt and it all works to the center and down.

Bo has a random spot at any point of his body! LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh, yes. I was starting to think it was just a Holland Lop thing, lol. I've heard others saying theirs have been molting for some time too, so, not just ours:?. I've only had Snuff for a little over a year (he was really shedding when I got him too) so I didn't know if this a new thing for him or not.

I think next year, I'm going to takeperiodic pics and really keep a record of how his molt goes, so I can better keep track of this.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2008)

Aww i love Tony's little night cap...that is so cute 

Ohh and i love how Bo sits his little butt on the vent to keep warm...he's one smart little boy.....you just gotta love him 

Cheryl


----------



## Ral (Jan 16, 2008)

Check these out to see if any better: www.ivoa.com/images/dommie/heidi2day.gif 

www.ivoa.com/images/dommie/untitled.gif

Use them there if you want or right-click and save as (to a folder on your computer). They must have been taken with a camera phone. ..Ral


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2008)

I think we did take those with a camera phone. Tony was heidi then LOL! 

Thanks Ral!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 23, 2008)

Ello! Just thought I'd do you the courtesy of popping into your blog and seeing your bunnies- I realised, that although I've heard lots, I've not seen many pics of them! (hint: Post more!) 

They're all lovely, I especially love Tony's little nose! 

Jen


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks! Tony's a good boy! he's so sweet most of the time and such a little scardy cat! When he gets scared, he'll shove his nose up under my chin to hide LOL! 

When he's playing, he'll go under something - thinking he's hidden and his whole butt will be sticking out!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Tony has been hanging out on Mom's blankies today. He's such a good boy!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 26, 2008)

Awwww! Cuteness overload!

I love all the pictures of Bo. He looks so yummy and squishy :biggrin2:!

And Cloverbunny is just too funny! LOL that little grump .

The new picture of Tony is adorable, he has such a handsome face!


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2008)

We need some more pictures!

Oh and can I have Tony?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2008)

Ha! Tony's so funny right now! We tend to forget he's still a "baby" - 8 mos or so.

He's SO afraid to hop off the chair onto the carpet or anything like that! He knows his name VERY well and if he's hiding in the play box and I say "Where's my Tone-EEE" you see his little nose pop out - if I say it again, he Jumps out to see Mama! 

He also was on the recliner and Lexi left..... I was across the room and he just WILL NOT jump off the chair. I said "Tone E!! What are you doing?" and he just worried and tried to figure out how to get to me... looking all over the place, and stretching but he wouldn't jump down LOL! I had to go save him! 

We gave them all a big snack of cilantro that was REALLY fresh and smelled so good (I used to hate that smell!) and Clover could smell it while I was washing it, and handing it out...... and I said "ooo it's CewantWOAS!" she hopped back and forth and couldn't sit still until she got hers! OMG she grabbed a huge bunch and her mouth was just FULL - she never eats like that LOL! Tony loved it too and Bo could be heard munching from across the room! 

Yes, it's Cewantwoa. We baby talk to them all - it helps since Clover can't talk just right. 

ALSO - Here's a picture from about a month ago - it's Bo giving me a hug (I'm in jammies and a mess but Lexi got this photo) - look at his poor cheek! He was so molty! He looks 100% better now..... 






I love my little boy! :heartbeat:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2008)

Just catching up with your blog now. Tony is just getting to be such a handsome boy - a typical pal. Had to laugh that he won't makethe jump onto the floor though .

LOL! We talk baby talk with ours too. Pernod accepts it, but Shadow looks at us like 'Mom, I am a RABBIT, not an IDIOT' 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2008)

HA! One of our ewes loves to be called a baby, but the big ewe gets very offended if you call her a baby!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahhhh Today has been fun. Toenail trims, and I feel I am now a rabbit! I have rabbit hair all over me and I even think I will be getting a hairball from it!

Clover is molting and cannot get to her left tail area so I was just sort of petting that area with my fingers to see how loose the fur is.... OMG! It was like HUGE bunches falling LOL! 

She's happy - it's much better and probably feels awesome! She actually enjoyed some cuddle time with Lexi and then me. She stresses out so we don't make her hang out long, but it was great to kiss her nose! She's been playing since getting her "spa day!" 

Bo got spa day too. He also got cuddles and very gentle tummy rubs. He wasn't happy with the simethicone drops we put on him just for safety. He seems fine.

He's all molty too - our weather has really messed them up! One day I had the windows open and it was 70Â° so they think it's time to shed out for spring!


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2008)

Everyone here is shedding like crazy as well! I have to keep those hair roller things in every room because I constantly look likea wookie!

Oh and I changed my mind, you can keep Tony, I want Bo!:






Look at that baby! Im so jealous. Is he always really snuggly?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you had a fun day. I bet they did enjoy it all though.

Yeah, the weather being mild certainly doesn't help the moulting situations. I'm just glad Snuff _finally_ got done, good Lord:grumpy:.

Haley, what the heck is a "wookie"?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh yes! Bo loves to be on my shoulder like that. He'll lay for about an hour if I pet him. Sometimes he'll want to get up and fluff a blankie or play in the play area, but he loves snuggles!

OMG! A wookie?! It's from Star Wars! Chubaka!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG! A wookie?! It's from Star Wars! Chubaka!!!


Oh, hee hee:embarrassed:. Never watched any Star Wars for more than a minute, I don't like that stuff for some reason, I know, I'm weird.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Bo is so adorable! Really enjoyed all your pictures


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Had to laugh that he won't makethe jump onto the floor though .



It's so funny! it's carpeted where the recliner is! Bo takes flying LEAPS off of it and across the room. Clover climbs the walls - and over the chair, tables, whatever.... 

Then big old Tony won't hop off the end of the recliner LOL! He's so funny sometimes!

I see his baby pictures and it shocks me how tiny he was! He's so big now! 

*Thanks trailsend*  I love my little guy. I just wish he'd stay off the vent cause he is blowing his coat now over it LOL!


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 6, 2008)

Your buns are all so cute. I love Heidi and Tonycoloring they're adorable. They all sound like such charaters! Any updates or more pics?:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you so much! Actually, Heidi is TONY....... she had a visit from the gender fairy.

He's a good boy! I want to get some new pictures soon. Promise!


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 6, 2008)

Haha that is too funny! I must've missed that post. I just found your great blog and as I was going throughitI thought those 2 looked so much a like!! I thought to myself I wonder how she tells them apart!Hehe...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, it's amazing how very well behaved Tony _can_ be if he wants. Lexi has taught him that he can play in the livingroom if he stays by her, doesn't poo or pee on the carpet and furniture and if she tells him to get in "his chair" which is also the dog's chair....... he hops right up.

Then there is the hard-headed Tony. "ooooooooooo there's a fluffy kitty! must chase, must hop on, must nip!!!" seemingly unable to hear Lexi telling him to get in his chair.

:X


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2008)

Speaking of Tony...any new pics?? :biggrin2:

I think I need a Bo fix as well...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2008)

:yeahthat:

I agree, we need pics! :nod

Your bunnies are so lovely, we don't see enough of them!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 11, 2008)

:yeahthat::yeahthat:More pictures pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hmmm I can try again to fit in the box:*







*I think this bottle has a leak, Mama.*






*OK it's BINKY TIME!!!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

*Can I play over there Mama?*






*What Mess???* 






*Clover's a pretty baby*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

*If I close my eyes it will go away, if I close my eyes......*






*MAKE IT GO AWAY or you'll be sorry!!*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 2, 2008)

Great pictures! Love the St Patricks day hat modeling!:laugh:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2008)

They are so cute! I always want to see more pictures of Bo, Tony and Clover. Clover always sort of surprises me with how big her eyes are. How large is she? And how big is Tony? He looks so sweet. I still occasionally think of him as Heidi... I guess I really like that name!  Bo looks GRUMPY in the cutest way possible.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks! 

Tony is a big boy. He's about 9 or 9.5 pounds now and he's just a big goofy lovebug.

Clover is teeny and her tiny feet are so little! omg! it's amazing! I'll have to take a picture to show you. But her back feet are long and skinny. I'd say she weighs about 2 pounds. Her eyes are HUGE! she's so sweet but scared to be touched. She rings her bell to tell me she's ready for breakfast every morning! (banana or oatsies but just a tiny bit) 

Bo is a little grumpy thing a lot. He loves his pettings and binkies a lot but sometimes..... he's just like a little old cantankerous man. LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 2, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Thanks!
> 
> Tony is a big boy. He's about 9 or 9.5 pounds now and he's just a big goofy lovebug.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for adding these! I was feeling sooo sick this morning, but these really cheered me up and took my mind off things! 

I love Tony! 9lbs? WOW he's so big! Compared to tiny little Clover! I love them all! 

:inlove:

Thank you! :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG! you should see it tho! There's no doubt that Clover is the boss here! NO ONE overules her! not even the dog! She has thrown Bo out of his own house! LOL!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2008)

So this afternoon, I sat in the recliner with Bo. He liked the comforter that I had out and loves to fluff it. Lexi and I decided to get a couple of photos. Here's Bo - 

*Please put the comb away, I want to fluff, Mama!*






*Would you like me to take this and go whip the horses? or maybe Tony??? *






*This is getting really annoying now! *






*I'll give you a kiss if you stop bugging me and let me fluff!*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 7, 2008)

Man, I can't believe I haven't been to your blog more, shame, shame, shame on me:shock:.

Those last pics of Bo are wonderful! He is just gorgeous!:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

His face is molting AGAIN! this weather is keeping him in full flyin' fur! 

He's been laying in the sun and then getting cooler at night tho.... little bugger LOL! 

Thanks Crystal. His fur is sort of crazy but I still think he's a pretty boy.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 7, 2008)

:inlove:I love love all your buns. Tony is growing so much! Beautiful color too! And Clover is gorgeous as always. However, it's Bo who steals my heart. I started bawling like a baby when I saw the pic of him snuggled in your neck. It's was Wiggles' favorite thing to do. :cry4:I love his moult on his nose. Hihihi.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 7, 2008)

I must say I am completely fascinated with your stories and pictures of Clover! I never knew such a tiny bunny could be so aggressive . I always assumed that if you raised a baby wild animal, it would automatically be domesticated. 

I used to chase after cottontails when I was about 8 years old, convinced that I could catch one someday. Of course they were all just toying with me, prancing through neighbors' backyards before they decided they had enough of this gangly slowpoke and dashed out of sight into the woods .

Anyhow, one of my favorite bunny pictures from this forum is the one where Clover has her back arched like a cat ready to attack. I even saved it to my desktop! So...MORE CLOVER PICTURES PLEASE! If you can get them without sustaining injury of course .


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice pictures of Bo!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I will definitely try to get more Clover pictures! She's sort of elusive! She sees the camera and hides! LOL. 

Some wild bunnies have been tamed. I know Hazel is a western cottontail and very much a lap bunny, but not Clover. I think she's also a bit worse because I tried NOT to handle her. I wanted to release her but then we realized her leg was just too bad and she was a _tad_ wild.....  Still, she's a bit domesticated also. I think she's just very confident LOL! It's so funny to see her get all bossy with everyone! 

I'll work on a good video of her as well.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'll work on a good video of her as well.


I'll be checking back here to hold you to that...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

When I get a minute to actually work on it, I have that "Tony doing Zeus ears" video to get on here LOL!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

Such a handsome bunny family . I think there should be more Pals around - Tony is such a cutie (but don't tell Bo I said that )

Jan


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2008)

Bo says, "Please mom, let me go live with Haley" How you can resist that face?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2008)

That pitiful molty face! LOL! 

He gets by with a lot - believe me!!!


----------



## Haley (Apr 12, 2008)

I just love those lips! Muuaah! :big kiss:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 11, 2008)

Well, Tony spent most of his afternoon and evening outside in his hutch yesterday. He was taking a bath and moving hay around and got under his little hidey house (he needs a better one but this one is temporary) and seemed happy til it got a bit ....... 

DARK!rivateeyesHe was ready for Mama to come get him! and snuggled on the couch for awhile.


----------



## Haley (May 11, 2008)

Poor Tony. Is he out there for good now? That must be sohard on you both


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 11, 2008)

Maybe he learned his lesson.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 11, 2008)

No, he's not out there for good yet........ infact it was nasty outside today so he didn't have to go out at all...... 

I have a feeling this isn't going to be easy....... 

I keep thinking I'll move him out for good once I get this or that done with his hutch and this or that done to shade him..... or secure his safety.... or make him less scared...... :cry2

Tony gets his ear tattoo on Tuesday..... :nerves1


----------



## JadeIcing (May 12, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> No, he's not out there for good yet........ infact it was nasty outside today so he didn't have to go out at all......
> 
> I have a feeling this isn't going to be easy.......
> 
> ...


I give you credit no way could I leave him out there if he was mine. I would feel guilty because the others are inside.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 12, 2008)

Well, whatever had caused Tony's teeth to be messed up for a bit - fixed itself and his teeth are all pretty now! :biggrin2:

I think he was chewing on his cage! and it made them not form right.

He spent the day outside again today. He seemed to really enjoy it today but it got cool tonight so he's back in. PLus, I haven't finished all the security systems yet either!

Tomorrow is Tattoo night........ :grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think he was chewing on his cage! and it made them not form right.





Possible I think that is how Merlin chipped his tooth.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 18, 2008)

Really? Tony's teeth were horrible and now they are nearly perfect! 

Clover chews at her cage too.... the little booger! 

I need to get new photos of all of them.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2008)

Yep, you really *do* need new pics (well, we need them )

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Poor Bo is molting again. I think I'm going to take him into the vet. His hair comes back but it seems like he's in continual molt!

Tony is molty too but much less... he loves the outside now. Still keeping him in at night - it's been getting very cool and he's just not used to that.

Clover just wants to play! 

It's a long weekend, I'll work on those pictures!


----------



## kirst3buns (May 23, 2008)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> Well, you all know I want to line them all up, grab them and snort their fur then go for the next one LOL!
> 
> I'm in love with all of them! Bo's just #1





> Poor Bo is molting again.


I can just imagine you snorting Bo's fur and coming up with a beard Poor Bo. Basil's usually a bit grumpy when he's molting. I hope Bo isn't grumpy and I hope he's ok.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

I had a hairball last night. :shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 23, 2008)

Molting mini-rex are the worst! Their fur is so fine and floats everywhere. How about a bottle of Nair?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 24, 2008)

LOL! I told Bo he's next with the sheep shears! LOL! Also, try Cottontail fur OMG! it's like..... dandelion seeds! 

How about this for spoiled? I had to hand feed him his hay tonight - piece by piece... it was my duty for some unknown reason..... :?


----------



## MsBinky (May 24, 2008)

Not enough pics in this thread :tongue


----------



## kirst3buns (May 24, 2008)

> How about this for spoiled? I had to hand feed him his hay tonight - piece by piece... it was my duty for some unknown reason..... :?


That boy sure has you wrapped around his little paws!:bow


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I had a hairball last night. :shock:


They have medicine you can buy for that problem!:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 25, 2008)

Yeah..... thanks! LOL! 

*coughs up fur*


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Poor Bo is molting again. I think I'm going to take him into the vet. His hair comes back but it seems like he's in continual molt!
> 
> Tony is molty too but much less... he loves the outside now. Still keeping him in at night - it's been getting very cool and he's just not used to that.
> 
> ...


Oh tell me there is SOMETHING to help w/molt???? And um, you did say you would work on those pics over the long weekend which was - um... LAST weekend? Hmm?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 28, 2008)

> I love it! I finally got around to Tony's blog! (ok, yes, there are other bunnies here, but you know I love the pals  hehe) I love doing comparisons of Elf to Tony to see how much they look alike. I found the perfect post of yours to do it:





> *In this photo, you could easily mistake Tony for Elf:*


*TONY:*


>





> ELF:





>





> *But THIS one...*





> *Makes Tony look all rough and tough boy bun *



As opposed to the "dainty" Elf


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 28, 2008)

I try to see Tony in Elf too! I guess since we are the only ones with Pals here.... it's natural for us to do that! I love her - I know she's a lot like him. I can just see it. Lovey but busy is how I describe him. He loves to get love.... but he also needs his speed time LOL! 

I had a rough time this weekend...... lots of work on the horses and stuff...... I really will get to the photos! I PROMISE! LOL!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 30, 2008)

Oh Bo B Bunny I see you raise palominos.

The funniest thing happened to me once. I was at a show with a bunch of my fawn juniors. I took eight. All juniors.

I went out for lunch between Show A and Show B and when I came in I saw all those fawn rear ends in the coops and thought OMG I'm late. And so I went up to one of the ladies watching and said when did they call the Flemish and she said they didn't. And I said aren't these flemish? and she said no they are palominos and she turned her back and walked away.

So embarrassing.

but from the back of the judging coop, just seeing butts and tails they sure looked like very young fawn Flemish.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

LOL! I think young fawn flemmies look a lot like senior golden pals! I only have Tony - don't raise them.... he's our 4H bunny then I have Bo and Clover our little cottontail rescue.

Here's my little molty headed birthday boy!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tony is such a cutey!! Love the "molt head" its almost like "hat hair".. LOL..


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Bo what about the rescue cottontail? How is she doing? Any new pics?


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 28, 2008)

:inlove:





:stikpokemore pictures please! :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 29, 2008)

Tony is just adorable...look at his sweet lil face


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 29, 2008)

He has a sweet BIG face now! LOL! 

I am still trying to figure out where my camera cable is..... I have pictures!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 30, 2008)

It really is a crime, you have such cute buns and you never ever seem to post pictures :grumpy:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2008)

Bo? This pic is soo cute! :inlove: Don't let me come a state over!:zoro:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish I could get a picture of him when we are rubbing his cheek! he'll turn his head on it's side and flatten completely out....... he's such a big baby!

Today is "FIND THE CABLE DAY".....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 1, 2008)

FOUND THE CABLE!!!

Here are 2 pictures of Tony that aren't great but they are Tony!











This was the same day and he was worn out.... apparently, so was Lexi. He liked laying on her pillow with her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are Bo and Clover playing together a couple of weeks ago. They are fine if the cages aren't open. Of course they claim a box..... 






This is a good picture of Clover's leg. She does well, but as you can see it is twisted. I hope it doesn't bother anyone..... I know my sister freaked! She's really in no pain... it's all she's known..... you wouldn't know she was handicapped.






Apparently, naptime with Lexi is pretty cool! Sydney and Tank look pretty comfy, huh?


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay! You posted pics!

Clover seems like such a spunky girl, even with her leg like that. Does she get around ok?

Lexi must be pretty comfortable- all the animals seem to use her as a pillow. lol


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 1, 2008)

WOOT! :biggrin2:

Tony is huge, dang :shock:. I pictured him as this teeny little critter but he's a good size. He's so beautiful :hug:, er, handsome.

Clovers leg doesn't freak me out in the least, but her expression however... :idea...looks like she wants to eat someone :tongue.

Have you got around to showing Tony yet? I'm not sure but I think it was you guys who were showing a bun called Tony.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks 

Tony is about 10 pounds! He's a big ol Moosie boy! We call him the Bologneeee! 

They haven't shown him yet, but will in a couple of weeks. After the tattoo incident (he screamed!) I hate the thought of taking him anywhere tho LOL! 

Clover is faster, jumps higher and kicks harder than any of the three bunnies! And believe it or not, she thumps with that leg!!! 

She is still timid, but she is sweet and will come to us for a treat. Now and then we can pet her which I love. She's only about 2 or 3 pounds max! She was coming to me for a craisen in the picture....... she was sniffing for any traps I think LOL! 

Sydney's favorite thing in the world is NIGHT NIGHT! so when Lexi took a nap... she was only happy to snuggle in behind her on the sofa.... LOL! Tank's a lazy butt!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

Elf wanted me to mention how incredibly sexy Tony is growing up to be 







Oh, and that she's not feelin' so bad about her pudge now, cuz Tony is all filled out and stuff too  hehe 

It's FLUFF I tell ya!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2008)

10lbs is nothing get yourself a flemish. He will seem small than. 

I love the picture of Tony and Lexi.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2008)

Woo! New pics, yay!!!!:biggrin2: 
I saw a castor mini-rex in Pets At Home yesterday and I immediately thought of Bo. I must have stared at him for about 15 minutes lol.... I SOOOO wanted to take him home! 

But I'll settle for you sending me Tony instead!  I wanna little pillow bunny! 

It's cute that Clover and Bo play together! Have there been any more late-night parties for them?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

I want a pillow bunny too..... Bo pees on pillows..... well, hubby's pillow anyhow..... LOL! 

Tony said to tell Elf he'd really like to meet her! *hubba hubba!* Does she like younger men?

I want a flemmie, but as big as Tony's poos are compared to Clover and Bo - I dont' know if I can take a Flemmie poos! That's gotta be like sheep sized! 

Jen - everyone needs a mini-rex! :biggrin2:You could snort it! 

And they have parties every night! I swear Tony was trying to dig out and get to them last night..... I could hear him from my son's room! Clover got up about 2 a.m. I guess...... she started hopping all over wanting attention..... LOL! She loves for me to talk to her. Bo was a loaf - he'd been out and playing earlier. He's gotten sort of..... lazy.... LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

I NEED PICTURES OF TONY!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

:yeahthat: :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 4, 2008)

There are three of them up there! LOL! 

I'll get him and take some later. He's so funny! He LOVES being spoiled.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 4, 2008)

Aww I love Clover, it's wonderful she manages so well with her disability.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

I NEED TONY PICTURES!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

:headsmackHow could i have forgotten to take pictures of Tony for you Ali?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :headsmackHow could i have forgotten to take pictures of Tony for you Ali?


Cause you like to see me suffer?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

:brat:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

I got the email notification that you had replied to this blog- usually blog owner replying= pictures. So, I come here, all excited....

But no pictures!!! :cry1:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 6, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I NEED TONY PICTURES!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 25, 2008)

I need to take pictures tomorrow. The Boloney has been such a molty boy! If I hold him for a few minutes I end up with tons of Tony fur all over me. 

He has become so sweet that it's hard to believe he's a full buck. I can hold him and he snuggles his head up to my neck and lays there for me to pet and hold. He will groom my shirt for me almost daily and gives me kisses now and then. 

Bo is being Bo. Rotten to the core!

Clover..... There IS NO CLOVERBUNNY! just a lumpy blankie in her cage :shhhh:

New baby Diesel is so spoiled now! He is wild as heck too! He loves to run and jump on things - including the dog! She doesn't like that much!


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 26, 2008)

Tony is absolutely gorgeous:inlove: and he's sweet to boot! Gotta say though, I love those rexies (my name doesn't give it away, does it!?) Tell Bo to come to Charlotte for a vacation, we'll show him a good time. I'll give him back....honest :devil


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just reminding you that you said "I'll take pictures tomorrow" and that was 2 whole days ago.... We're all just sitting here waiting.. impatiently...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't seem to get my blog to move..... checking to see if this works


----------

